# Bob Sykes 09/13/11



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Went there to kill the day and ended up in a Spanish frenzy. A pair of guys next to me shared some lys and I hooked into a few nice Spanish. They hooked almost a dozen b4 they left. Then a guy and a few of his friends took up my left wing and literally destroyed the Spanish. 7 guys ended up with almost 30 Spanish when I left. It was still kickin when I left. Sorry no pix sold my camera to upgrade and still waiting to upgrade.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm missing photos


----------

